# Manual 2.0 Diesel Powertrain issue



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a 2010 Holden Cruze 2.0 Diesel(Korean Built). The car is manual (5 speed). All was well till the other day, i went to shift up to 3rd and it grinded. I tried double clutching it and still grinds. 

That's the first issue.

Secondly, last night I made a right hand turn at low speed(20kph - 10mph) and hit a traffic island. The car continued for another 10kms. Then all power to the wheels was lost suddenly.The car coasted to a stop while i went through all gears to see if any of the gears worked, nothing. 

i can start the car and put it into any gear (yes 3rd still grinds), release the clutch and the car sounds like it's trying to move but nothing. 

Strange part, i jacked the front end of the car up and put it in gear and released the clutch and the wheels spin. the speedo and everything work as though the car is in motion..........

what could the issue be? PLEASE HELP


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. Bummer about the transmission issues, but it can likely be repaired. How many miles/kilometers are on the car? Has it ever had any major engine/transmission work or a clutch replacement? Has it been involved in any accidents?


----------



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

No Accidents
110xxx Kms
No Major works carried out other than usual servicing requirements.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My first instinct says the clutch needs to be replaced. But I'm basing this on very limited knowledge, and it may be something different. It's hard to tell without driving it and diagnosing. We also don't have a manual diesel Cruze here in the states, so I know very little about it in general. Not even sure which model of transmission they put in it. A video of the car's symptoms may be very beneficial to getting you some help. This forum is pretty active and someone might see it, know exactly what's wrong, and be able to help you out.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Clutch. That's what I think as well, given your description.


----------



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

I thought it might have been a drive shaft issue only because of the recalls and while the car is jacked up, when I depress the clutch, the wheels stop spinning.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I vote clutch as well. The clutch doesn't have to do much work at all to spin the wheels when they are off the ground.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Agreed. If the clutch is worn it wont have enough bite to transfer enough power to move the weight of the car, but when it's off the ground, it just might have enough pinch power to get just the wheels moving. Again, difficult to tell from an internet diagnosis but it's the most common issue that exhibits those behaviors.


----------



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

I will take a video and post it it in the next few hours. Is there any diagrams or how to on changing it? Does the whole engine need to come out to actually gain access? I've searched everywhere and come up with nothing


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

AussieDiesel said:


> Secondly, last night I made a right hand turn at low speed(20kph - 10mph) and hit a traffic island. The car continued for another 10kms. Then all power to the wheels was lost suddenly.The car coasted to a stop while i went through all gears to see if any of the gears worked, nothing.


I don't like that delay. I'd look all over for signs of something damaged, or bent. Perhaps clutch linkage that resulting in slipping.

But given the grinding in 3rd, I'm thinking it's time for a transmission shop. Does your transmission require fluid? Has it been changed since you got the car?


----------



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/guy.blanch/videos/10154064784478126/ [/video]
here is the video of the wheels spinning off the ground. the clunk you hear is going into 3rd with a double clutch.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

AussieDiesel said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/guy.blanch/videos/10154064784478126/ [/video]
> here is the video of the wheels spinning off the ground. the clunk you hear is going into 3rd with a double clutch.


Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm able to view the video. Might be some weird country content restriction. The reason you may be having issues finding information on how to change the clutch is simply that they didn't sell a Cruze Diesel with a clutch in America. The only transmission option here is an aisin 6-speed automatic.


----------



## AussieDiesel (Mar 30, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm able to view the video. Might be some weird country content restriction. The reason you may be having issues finding information on how to change the clutch is simply that they didn't sell a Cruze Diesel with a clutch in America. The only transmission option here is an aisin 6-speed automatic.


https://www.facebook.com/guy.blanch/videos/10154064784478126/?l=865060570889119794 
try that! hopefully it will work now!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

AussieDiesel said:


> https://www.facebook.com/guy.blanch/videos/10154064784478126/?l=865060570889119794
> try that! hopefully it will work now!


Sorry, this content isn't available right now
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

I would definitely look at replacing the clutch before doing anything else. Classic symptoms of a worn clutch.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

It could very well be a worn clutch, but the fact that is broke down completely within 10 km of a minor accident leads me to believe that the cause is accident related. Get the car up on a hoist and inspect completely--- most likely as a previous poster stated its related to the clutch linkage
. Changing a clutch is a job for a competent mechanic. And it cost a lot. You can't be throwing money at the problem unless you are sure that is the cause. Every time I've had a clutch wear out the problem has been gradually worst, not all of a sudden just quit.


----------

